# wind direction



## finsup2

Hi all. Just started to gain interest in surf fishing, and I would like to know if there is a good/bad wind to fish here on the beaches and the effects of wind direction on shores. I also just purchased a fish-n-mate jr. and started to gear up for this season......hope it's not too late


----------



## Fishwander

finsup2-

Nope , you're just in time for the fall pompano run , accompanied by whiting. You mightfind some kingfish off Jacksonville Pier with cut-bait. These runs are generally dependant upon water temps.

And you are just a little early for the sheephead.

Check out for pier and surf updates: http://jaxpierjoe.proboards.com/index.cgi
This link will give youwhat is happening on the pier, and the east coast of Florida.

Check out for surf reports:
http://www.surfishingflorida.com/Forum/tabid/153/Default.aspx
or:
http://www.floridasurffishing.net/forum/dcboard.php?az=show_topics&forum=100&page=

The worst wind is from the NorthEast, stareing in your face; but there is always a place to hide in the lee , and find fish.

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander

The reason the North East wind is bad is because it will affect water clarity, and water temps.

Pompano are "choosey" as they are sight feeders which hang in a school.
Whiting are *not* choosey and are drawn by scent and sight.
Bluefish are just opportunist, generally running in a school ,and will eat just about anything (especially in a feeding blitz) that is shiney(ie: chrome ). They feed by sight and scent, but can be drawn in by any chum line.
Kingfish generaly prefer clear water, but will hang in the clear water and will charge and attack any bait near the edge of muddy waters, as will Spanish Mackeral.

If there is a major offshore storm, even in NorthEast winds, fish it during a falling barometer, just before the storm surge hits as the fish seem to be on a major feed-up.

If an offshore storm creates rip currents , fish the rips right where they meet the sandbars , especially where the quiet corners are , as gamefish will hang in the slower current waiting for bait to be brought in front of them.( see: "reading the beach")

Fishwander


----------



## The Crew

finsup2 said:


> Hi all. Just started to gain interest in surf fishing, and I would like to know if there is a good/bad wind to fish here on the beaches and the effects of wind direction on shores. I also just purchased a fish-n-mate jr. and started to gear up for this season......hope it's not too late


Congrats Fin! I believe you'll enjoy it! What part of Florida? That's going to determine what's in your area now. Even in NE Florida there are still fish moving in. So you should be able to catch some fish!

Winds: Wander got it right. Sustaied NE wind is the worst wind followed closely by a due east wind. They stir up the dirt and if they persist will also bring in sargassum which most would call seaweed. Too much sagassum and you can hang it up.

The worst thing will have to deal with this time of year is current. And though I haven't gotten the science down yet on currents I know pressure and wind both play a part. When the currents are bad they'll simply take your sinker and throw it back up on the beach. Game over.

Those (Current and Sargassum) are the two things we deal with that will make it un-fishable. 

Another thing with current sometimes the type of beach and tide can lessen or eliminate it's effect. Like on Little Talbot which is a flat beach an incoming tide will reduce the current. On a steep beach like Guana I've found it's just the opposite, outgoing. If you find yourself close to tide change in a rough current wait til the change in tide and see what happens.


----------



## finsup2

Thanks "fish wander & the crew." So basically to summarize the best wind best wind conditions to fish is anything without east direction correct? If I were to fish any change in tide, west winds would provide both clear water and aid in casting my bait further? "crew": I reside on the the southside of Jacksonville, so it's about a 20-30 minute ride to the local beaches on A1A. I've tried ponte vedra as well as vilano beach with minimal luck. Checked Google satellite to scope other areas along the east coast too.


----------



## Fishwander

finsup2

The Jacksonvillie pier forum lists reports for all along the Florida NorthEast coast(pier / surf / inshore/ offshore).

Any change of tide produces a current which is exaggerated by the amount and the direction of the wind which causes waves (moving water = current). 

As Crew said:


> Those (Current and Sargassum) are the two things we deal with that will make it un-fishable.


These two are the bane of fishermen. You can counteract current by casting up current with a heavier sinker, or a "sputnik" sinker, but the weeds will drive you to drink with the frequency of cleaning your lines. 

You have the right technique by asking questions , observing other fishermen, and scouting out new locations (especially scouting during low-tide). Learn to 'read the water' , and 'read the beach'.

You didn't mention which fishing lures you are using.
For the Fall migration ,I would suggest 'live bait' including 'live-lineing' ,cutbait , crabs and crab knuckles, clams (meat), and especially shrimp and sand fleas .
This will open up pompano ,whiting , bluefish ,spanish mackeral ,kingfish ,shark , redfish and drum; they all are on the move during the Fall migration.

Fishwander


----------



## The Crew

finsup2 said:


> Thanks "fish wander & the crew." So basically to summarize the best wind best wind conditions to fish is anything without east direction correct? If I were to fish any change in tide, west winds would provide both clear water and aid in casting my bait further? "crew": I reside on the the southside of Jacksonville, so it's about a 20-30 minute ride to the local beaches on A1A. I've tried ponte vedra as well as vilano beach with minimal luck. Checked Google satellite to scope other areas along the east coast too.


Winds: SE winds are good to fish to. NE winds are not bad if they don't last more than two or three days consecutive. They will eventually drag in the sargassum and the first few days you might find Redfish in the surf. Reds love turbulent seas. E winds will muddy it up pretty quick so by the end of the first day the water is dirty. SE winds are fine. West winds will make it lay flat but that's not always the best. It'll look beautiful and you find nothing biting. Fish like to have some stir to get the food out of the sand.

I'm on the southside also. In my opinion the best Surf fishing holes are American Beach, Huegonot, Little Talbot, Hannah Park, Navy base if you can get on it, Guana, Gate station, Vilano, Anastasia Park, Crescent Beach, Ft. Matanzas and Marine Land.

Atlantic Beach, Jax Beach, Ponte Vedre are the worst. They are all low impact beaches. Not a lot of cuts, holes, runs, troughs on them to give fish places to feed. That's why right after a noreaster' they are good places to fish because the noreaster will cut up the beach, the fish will move back in and be hungry.


----------



## finsup2

Crew,

So I'm guessing anything with west winds will pretty much not make optimal fishing day. Now, in reference to stating that the Ponte Vedra beach being a "low impact" beach are you referring to how the waves hit shore? Also, what other characteristics make am I looking for? Are there high impact beaches here in Jacksonville then, and are those beaches better to fish on? thanks.


----------

